# Jelly Horrid



## AlisonM (Apr 13, 2014)

My neighbour was in earlier and gave me some Thorntons strawberry jelly hearts as hypo treat. I just tried one and they're awful. Like solid strawberry jam, far too sweet and cloying. I don't doubt they'll do the trick though, I feel as though I'm likely to hit the high teens from a standing start of 3.4 after just one. We shall see.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 13, 2014)

Sounds a bit like my experience drinking Lucozade — I find it sickly sweet and can barely drink it. This was especially bad during my recent week in hospital, when I hypoed twice (once in the middle of the night, so they had to wake me).  Hence, in my fridge at home, I have hypo treatments such as full-sugar Pepsi and Tango.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey Robert, I opt for orange flavoured Lucozade - tastes nice AND it's glucose rather than sugar which Tango is and therefore gets there quicker.

I had to have a bottle of 'ordinary' recently (not the whole bottle, just enough!) and was thinking why EVER did we think this was a treat when we were little and ill?

It's pretty vile really.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 14, 2014)

trophywench said:


> I had to have a bottle of 'ordinary' recently (not the whole bottle, just enough!) and was thinking why EVER did we think this was a treat when we were little and ill?
> 
> It's pretty vile really.



I thought that was just me! I used to have it when I wasn't well as a child. Then a few years ago I tried it again and it made me sick, it was awful.


----------

